# water is cloudy



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

I added some Amquel + last thurday (4th mar) and then 2 days later, I added my weekly ammount of cycle. My tank has been so cloudy, u cant see 1 inch in the tank. I wonder how the fish can swim?? anyways its been like that 2 days or so... How long will it take before the water clears up??

Malice


----------



## rb3 (Dec 31, 2003)

yea man me too. only i did a total change, had to move didnt give it enough time to cycle i guess. now its cloudy as fucc. dont know what to do, i suppose we should just wait it out. cont. with water changes.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

need test results for ammonia,nitrite and nitrate. once I have that I can tell you whats going on


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

Well my PH is 7.0 my nitrites is 0 and my nitrates is 0.5 and my amonia is 5.0.. 
my tank is still cyclin its a 125 gallon with a eheim pro filter i dont remember which model, but yah... ive done a small waterchange and nothing was accomplished. lol I have approx 12 feeder goldfish w/ cycle.

malice


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Bacteria bloom.. just give it some time.. let the bacteria do their thing.. they are actualy HELPING your system...


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

I thought it might be from useing the amquel + then the 2 days later useing the cycle? hopefully it is that bacteria bloom though!!!
















Malice


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

Here is a pic of the tank anywho.. tell me what u think.. lol


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

bacteria bloom for sure. just let the little guys work their magic..

Remember- A Dirty tank, is a Clean tank.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Peacock said:


> Remember- A Dirty tank, is a Clean tank.


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

my tank was cloudy as hell still,,, and i stopped seeing so many feeder fish, I decided to do a waterchange, i ended up changing half the tank, and my i found like 7 dead fish rotting.. my amonia levels are like 10 now and i checked the water after the water change and it didnt change

what should I do???????????

Malice


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

those dead feeder fish are the source of your problem.. remove the dead fish.. keep doing 50 % water changes untill your Amonia level hits 0..

Donh.. god damnet.. i messed up..

i ment to say "A Dirty tank, is a Healthy tank"...


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

Peacock said:


> those dead feeder fish are the source of your problem.. remove the dead fish.. keep doing 50 % water changes untill your Amonia level hits 0..
> 
> Donh.. god damnet.. i messed up..
> 
> i ment to say "A Dirty tank, is a Healthy tank"...


 now i need to replace the fish for the cycle.. its been 3 damn weeks, how the hell am i supposed to see if they die or not if the tank is so cloudy!!!

NOTHING GOOD IS HAPPENING AND IM GOING INSANE!

thank you,
Malice


----------



## Etnies*Kid (Mar 9, 2004)

you are not alone....going through the exact same thing with my brand new tank...


----------



## mason999 (Feb 16, 2004)

Peacock said:


> Bacteria bloom.. just give it some time.. let the bacteria do their thing.. they are actualy HELPING your system...










there is a solution called nutrafin cycle basicy its good bacteria your really suppossed to use it when you first set up your tank and put in a new filter it helps speed up the process of ready bacteria that might help


----------



## DonD (Mar 11, 2004)

That is indeed a bacteria bloom, but that is NOT a bloom of nitrospira, the nitrifying bacteria. It actually has nothing to do with the "cycle" though it occurs in conjunction with it.
Those are heterotrophic bacteria. These guys are free swimming and constantly in the water, though at low numbers. They feed on and break down nutrients in the water. In new tanks, and established ones as well, when there is an influx of nutrients these guys go nuts gorging themselves and reproducing. As they reproduce once every 20 minutes, you can see why they all of a sudden show up as cloudiness. Once the nutrients have been consumed, the bacteria die off to match the level of food available to them.
Water changes to reduce nutrient levels is the best way to speed up this process. Also, feed less often and be sure to clear any dead fish ASAP. All of that not only adds to the bloom you see, but it also increases ammonia levels a lot more than you really want them to be at.


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

If your using sand it could be disturbed sand. If you feed white fish meat or squid or anything along those lines and you leave it in there for about 2 days, it starts to make your water cloudy, and yes that cloudy. If its cycled, try doing a 60% water change. I did an 80% and left 20% cycled water in there then did 10 every week after that for 2 weeks and its back to normal.


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

But i wouldnt reccomend an 80% water change...I got away with it doesnt mean you might, but I took a risk and my fish are fine, but then again they are older and used to it. I WOULD NOT recommend this with youngins...


----------

